# LG Plasma Not Compatible with Fios??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

So, I just a bought the "New for 2013" LG 60" PN5300 plasma tv...I hooked it up to my Fios cable box and now I cant change the channels!!..As soon as unhook the tv, my box works fine again??..If I hold the Fios remote directly on to the front of the cable box it will change the channels, but as soon as I back it away (even an inch) it stops working??!!!..I have switched HDMI cords and switched the inputs on the back of the TV and still nothing!!...Could something be interfering??...
PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, its seems like I need an IR extender..I've got one coming in the mail, so hopefully this will solve the problem!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Well, its seems like I need an IR extender..I've got one coming in the mail, so hopefully this will solve the problem!!


Let us know how it turns out. :T


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the IR Extender did not work either!!..I'm so frustrated...I made a little video of whats its doing...Sorry about the video quality, my camcorder sucks!!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

FIXED!!...It looks like , but it works..I had to put a piece of aluminum foil over the top of the cable box and down in front of the sensor...I guess it blocks the interference.


----------

